# Ostsee-Dorschzeit....und kaum einer schreibt.



## Seehund (22. November 2001)

Hallo Ostseeangeler, Dorschjäger, Plattfischhaker, Brandungspeitschensteller, Bellybootbetreiber und alle die die Ostsee unsicher machen.Als ich mich mitte September aus der aktiven Hochseeangelei mit unserem Kutter für diese Saison an der deutschen Nordseeküste hier im Board abmeldete, konnte ich in einigen Beiträgen lesen das die Saison in der Ostsee jetzt erst richtig los gehe.In der Hoffnung nun reichlich interessante Reiseberichte, Erlebnis und Fangmeldungen hier im Board lesen zu können halten sich diese doch eher zurück. Was ist los, läuft die Saison nicht so gut? Spielt das Wetter doch nicht so wie erhofft mit? Oder ist die Luft schon raus?Wie auch immer. Wenn es denn so sein sollte kann man sich immer noch damit trösten, daß keine Saison so wie die andere und am wenigsten wie die letzte ist. 
Sollte es denn mal nicht so glücklich laufen, so hoffen wir auf den nächsten Sommer.Dennoch wäre es schön noch einige Berichte über die aktuelle Ostseeangelei zu lesen.
Wenn auch nicht jeder Bericht mit Rekordberichte bestückt werden kann, denn das wissen wir doch alle, es kann nicht jeden Tag ein Angelsonntag sein.Aber sicher gibt es interessante Berichte vom Wasser, erlebte Anektoden an Bord eines Kutters oder ähnliches zu Berichten.Ich wünsche allen noch an der Ostsee ausharrenden Angler den gewünschten Erfolg, bei kalten Temperaturen das entsprechende Frostschutzmittel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 und allen Bootsfahrern allzeit eine glückliche Heimkehr.Der Seehund aus CuxhavenBernd u. Christa

------------------
Wir Seehunde wissen wo die Dorsche
zu holen sind.
http://www.ms-seehund.de


----------



## Nordlicht (22. November 2001)

ich würde ja gerne me(e)hr berichten, aaaber da gibt noch andere faktoren die nicht unerheblich sind z.b. frau, kind, arbeit, freunde und der mein derzeit grösster feind, der wind 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ich hoffe das bis zu abslippen noch einige nette tage kommen.

------------------






 Gruss von der Insel


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (22. November 2001)

Tja und ich bin seit Anfang Oktober nicht mehr auf einem Boot oder Kutter gewesen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Wird mal wieder höchste Zeit denn Lust hab ich ja es muß nur mal wieder das Wetter mitspielen. Zur Zeit ist immer zu viel Wind.

------------------

         www.Meeresangler-Schwerin.de


----------



## Anderson (22. November 2001)

Hallo Seehund!
Ich werde wenn das Wetter mitspielt am Sonntag mit der MS Nordland von Strande/Kiel rausfahren und werde auch was zu schreiben haben wenn ich nichts fange.O.K.Schade haben Anfang Oktober einen Ausflug von Köln nach,Bremerhafen(Schiffahrtsmusseum,Freihafen),Cuxhafen,Hamburg gemacht, und sind sehr viel im Cuxhafener Hafen rumgekurvt.Aber deine Seehund haben wir leider nicht gesehen.Vielleicht beim nächsten mal.Grüsse Anderson


----------



## Angelheini (23. November 2001)

Hallo Seehund,vielleicht sind ja alle beim Angeln oder beim Einkaufen von Weihnachtsgeschenken.
Das merkt man nicht nur an den wenigen Beiträgen, sondern auch auf die Reaktion auf die Beiträge, die hat nämlich auch ziemlich stark nachgelassen.
Hmm, wer weiß ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruß Angelheini


----------

